

How to get native-like scrolling in UIWebView - zmitri
http://arbor.posterous.com/the-holy-grail-of-iosery-native-like-scrollin

======
wylie
The results here are a dramatic improvement over the normal web view. Another
option for mobile web developers is to use the -webkit-overflow-scrolling
property (with overflow: scroll;)

